
Awesome tutorial that will make you fulfill more of linear-gradient() magic - idsfn
http://www.zpyro.com/learn-linear-gradient-by-designing-a-complex-chess-pattern/
======
idsfn
Please let me know what you think and if you like the content, make sure to
subscribe for the upcoming video series that I'm working on.

